# Als Jpg speichern



## Havdidi (24. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute
Ich habe jetzt 2 Bilder ineinander verlaufen lassen, so, jetzt möchte ich das aber in eine Homepage einbauen, aber es geht nicht, da ich die Datei irgendwie nicht als jpg speichern kann. Bitte helft mir. Ich habe PS 5.0 und bin noch ein neuling


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Dezember 2003)

Hi.

Geh mal auf Datei --> für Web speichern unter. bzw optimiert speichern unter...  Dort dürfte die Funktion in PS 5.0 schon vorhanden sein.
Hoffe geholfen zu haben, frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Rowdy (24. Dezember 2003)

? Hab zwar V7, aber wenn ich auf "Speichern unter" klicke, kann ich jpg auswählen, oder "Für Web speichern", da müsste das doch auch gehen..
Solltest du immer noch Probleme haben, schick die Datei doch ebend rüber, dann mach ich das für dich  

Rowdy@rowdys.de

Weil heut Weihnachten ist


----------



## Nino (24. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
die Funktion "Für Web speichern unter" gibt es in der Version 5.0 leider nicht 
Aber das ist kein Problem. Bevor du speicherst muss du alle sichtbaren Ebenen auf eine Ebene reduzieren. Dann kannst du auch als Jpg speichern.

_Ebene --> Sichtbare auf eine Ebene reduzieren_ 

Mfg


----------



## Havdidi (24. Dezember 2003)

*Danke*

Ihr habt mir  geholfen, es klappt danke
ach und frohe Weihnachten


----------

